# Why is Japan going to kill humpbacks?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21877284/


Don't make much sense to me, much less needing 50 of them. Someone somewhere making alot of money off of this i thinks.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, Marty, if you read up on the Japanese, during the Japan - China war before WWII....they ate chinese women prisoners. and in fact on an island named Chi Chi Jima (close to Iwo Jima) they had a pow camp there that housed American airmen....they killed many of them with samari swords and then ate them....IMO they are canibals and just don't care what they eat. This info comes from a true story called "Flyboys".....it goes into the history of why WWII happened and alot of other interesting facts, that neither the Japanese or American governments want to admit happened.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm surprised they don't continue to mention the white humpback whale as they update this story. Maybe that's their version of game hunting, but instead of using shotguns and hunting deer, they use harpoons and hunt whales. It all seems kind of silly to me, but then I'm not the guy that knows stuff.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

They eat Chinese women prisoners?! That is sick. Some of there traditions need to change I think, no offence. I know it would be hard though. I hope they keep their limit.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're doing it to see if they can get away with it. The sickening part is that they probably can, since while the way to stop them is obvious, it's doubtful that anyone will go to the bother.


----------

